# some of our winter equipment



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

have not posted here in a while. Figured it was time to start a thread for some pics i have taken.. ive got some more if you guys want to see let me know
enjoy


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

I like those VenTracs!


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

we love them got all kinds of attachments


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice stuff!!


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats a nice set up you got there! Amazing shop too!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

It all looks great


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice looking set up!! That's quite the operation!


----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)

always love more pictures!!!


----------



## zero_turn_mower (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice Equipment


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Very envious of the shop.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

The shop has been to small for years now.. we are building a new building and should be ready within the next month..Cant wait to have some room to work again.i took some pictures today just have to load them
some pics for now \


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet setup!! You like those blizzards over push boxes?


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

threeleaf;1885464 said:


> The shop has been to small for years now.. we are building a new building and should be ready within the next month..Cant wait to have some room to work again.i took some pictures today just have to load them
> some pics for now \


Cool Ford's. They look like hooklift or S-n-G's?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

yes we have 3 hooklifts 2 on f550s and one on a t300 kenworth 

the blizzards have there pluses over a box.. we run 3 bigger loaders with 16ft protech boxes 
ill some pics of the loaders when i get a min


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

never really happens but a pic of the t300 all cleaned up


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

nice equipment...what size case tractor is that? And is that an 8611 (not a 8611LP) on the front of it?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

its a case 95 with a full sized 8611.. the 8611 is a perfect match for it


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice to see you back keep the pics coming Thumbs Up


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

threeleaf;1885464 said:


> The shop has been to small for years now.. we are building a new building and should be ready within the next month..Cant wait to have some room to work again.i took some pictures today just have to load them
> some pics for now \


WOW an IGA..didn't know they were still around...haven't seen one in about 20 years


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Is the Blizzard on the case hydro or electric controlled? I have Sno White putting a Speedwing on my Mahindra right now.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

its electric.. but if your putting it on a tractor with loader arms i have always used a 8611ss or 810ss 
i have a few speedwings as backups..very nice plows easy to use...
Didnt even know paul sold blizzard thats cool
Allen


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya this is his second year carrying them. I have an 8611 on my 550 and he frame mounted the speedwing on the tractor.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

your going to love the tractor.. we cant do without ours . I havent been down there in a long time..Paul always did really nice work
Allen


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

some pics of our new shop from a couple weeks ago.. doors are on now and office is almost complete ill get some recent pictures tomorrow.. got some pictures of some trucks sitting waiting to get washed..and our excavators warming up in the am


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

nice new shop cant wait to get my new one build what do you use the ex's for in the summer?


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

*Nice*

Nice shop and equipment! Thumbs Up


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet new shop! I like your Chevy dump


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

X2.

That 4500 and Blizzard is nice.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

TLandscaping;1898710 said:


> nice new shop cant wait to get my new one build what do you use the ex's for in the summer?


We have been doing more large scale commercial site projects in the last 4 years then we have been landscaping.. currently we have 3 maint crews left thats down from 5 crews 2 years ago...


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

the 4500 is great to plow with.
some more pics 
from last year we tried getting all the trucks at the shop 
and one of my new truck


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Is the new shop at the same location? 

What size is the cat excavator ? I've had a 324d on a rent to own for awhile for the same reason of doing site work but I feel it's to large of a machine to use anywhere else in the company. A 316 would still be usable on a site but small enough to set a boulder wall or dig a residential basement. Very hard decision on what size to go with.


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

threeleaf;1899150 said:


> We have been doing more large scale commercial site projects in the last 4 years then we have been landscaping.. currently we have 3 maint crews left thats down from 5 crews 2 years ago...


How did you make the transition from doing landscaping to sitework? Do you mostly work for the companies who you did landscaping for?

we just bought a U35 mainly for hardscaping but we get drainage work calls and some small excavating jobs. I went to school for construction management and would love to get into some site work so any advice you could give would be appreciated


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

the new shop is actually about 700 feet from the old one .. the old shop will be leased to a buddy of mine 
Cat is a 325bl it is a perfect machine for me when were are doing pipe work and need production..digs deep and fast.Can lift the trench boxes with no problem..I couldnt live with out my old trusty kobelco 200 its perfect for houses and all other smaller sites we work on.I would have to say we run all three excavators all the time and they all have there spots.. i couldnt just have one. i always wanted to sell the 2 big ones and buy a new cat 320 but it would never work for me. thats why we just keep our old junk hahaha


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice set up. Shops cool!


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

TLandscaping;1899175 said:


> How did you make the transition from doing landscaping to sitework? Do you mostly work for the companies who you did landscaping for?
> 
> we just bought a U35 mainly for hardscaping but we get drainage work calls and some small excavating jobs. I went to school for construction management and would love to get into some site work so any advice you could give would be appreciated


i would say we have always done some sort of site work scince we started.
the scale of the work has def changed over the years. Most of the larger work comes from one company.They are a big private owend real estate firm.
these guys have 4 lanscape companies that work for them. We have a 3 man crew that just does maint for them year round. Years ago the owner wanted an addition done at his own house so we took on the project.The project went smooth so he asked if we would be interested in taking on a comm site he wanted to build on.little did i know it was a massive medical complex.i begged and borrowed equipment and knowlege from freinds and family to make that project happen.As always we have to search for other work to keep my guys going so we are constantly bidding local municipal work and working with other general contractors.pm me we can talk some more about it


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm assuming you just pay for lowboy service to move them around?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking shop and equipment.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes we pay to move out loaders and excavators. We don't move all that much maybe 3 or 4 times a season


----------



## Krafty17 (Nov 12, 2009)

Please keep posting pictures and info on your story. I am very fascinated. We run a similar type company with 2 hook truck for a dumpster service, 2 landscape crews, and are trying to move into the area of larger excavation. We do lots of small excavation with skid loaders and Mini excavators, even jobs that are a little to big for that equipment, but I have always struggled with the step up into the big stuff. I commend you for being able to make that step, and keep the rest of the operation running strong.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Krafty17;1899544 said:


> Please keep posting pictures and info on your story. I am very fascinated. We run a similar type company with 2 hook truck for a dumpster service, 2 landscape crews, and are trying to move into the area of larger excavation. We do lots of small excavation with skid loaders and Mini excavators, even jobs that are a little to big for that equipment, but I have always struggled with the step up into the big stuff. I commend you for being able to make that step, and keep the rest of the operation running strong.


Just go get the work and tell everyone you know how to do it. Figure it out once you have it. The stuff is all easy. Rent a excavator on a rental purchase option, buy a old wheel loader for 10k and a dozer for 10k now your off to the races.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

newhere;1899806 said:


> Just go get the work and tell everyone you know how to do it. Figure it out once you have it. The stuff is all easy. Rent a excavator on a rental purchase option, buy a old wheel loader for 10k and a dozer for 10k now your off to the races.


in a nut shell what he said. Really though we had alot of help from freinds and family.. the excavation side of us still incldues lots of little work like walls electrical trenching and so on. The landscaping side is the glue that holds us up and opens up so many contacts. 
We bid alot of work and we loose alot of work everyday.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Let me add this though, the grass isn't always greener on the other side. Just because you see big machines and big trucks and 20 acres of ground torn up does not necessarily mean they are making so much money life is a breeze. Things are bid tight, these guys know the short cuts, they know how long it will take, they know what is involved. In a stagnant economy I find that guys will work for cost. When things are humping and bumping profit margins tend to be much much higher because everyone is busy and has plenty of work. Stay nimble, stay quick. Get in and bang out some jobs when things are good but don't forget about your bread and butter that keeps the doors open. Don't invest so much that you MUST find excavating work or you go under. 
I paid a lot of money into that 324 and gave it back in the end because I didn't see it as keeping me nimble. I saw it as a anchor that could drag me right down if things get slow.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

newhere;1899876 said:


> Let me add this though, the grass isn't always greener on the other side. Just because you see big machines and big trucks and 20 acres of ground torn up does not necessarily mean they are making so much money life is a breeze. Things are bid tight, these guys know the short cuts, they know how long it will take, they know what is involved. In a stagnant economy I find that guys will work for cost. When things are humping and bumping profit margins tend to be much much higher because everyone is busy and has plenty of work. Stay nimble, stay quick. Get in and bang out some jobs when things are good but don't forget about your bread and butter that keeps the doors open. Don't invest so much that you MUST find excavating work or you go under.
> I paid a lot of money into that 324 and gave it back in the end because I didn't see it as keeping me nimble. I saw it as a anchor that could drag me right down if things get slow.


very very true.. we bid alot of work and somtimes i just dont understand how a company can work for the slim numbers that win work.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

one pic from today 
little late season schoolie striper fishing with a buddy


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Why isn't the new truck white?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

for some reason i never buy white for myself..when im ready for a new one my right hand man chris gets my old one and we paint them white 
still waiting on reading for my utility body 
heres a picture of my last one before i handed it down


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Anything new this year.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

What gvw and weight capacity on the kw hook? Is that a stellar hoist?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

the t300 is 33k and its a 20k stellar hook with a 36 inch hook 
i will get some new pics as soon as i load them on my new pc


----------

